

Ask HN: Are there any alternative query languages? - liuliu

I am going to do my research proposal on query language. Could anyone give me any references on alternative query languages especially those have very different format than SQL.
======
chubbard
There's Object Graph Navigation Language (OGNL), and OMG Object Query Language
used by most OODB manufacturers. And Db4o uses SODA query language.

Then MongoDB has a form of query language with JSON syntax.

<http://www.opensymphony.com/ognl/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Object_Query_Language>

<http://www.db4o.com>

<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Advanced+Queries>

------
eugenejen
K programming language for kdb from kx systems.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_%28programming_language%29>

------
ScottWhigham
LINQ is a query language for .NET

------
wmf
Look at XPath and XQuery.

------
anonjon
I am surprised this isn't mentioned yet, but Prolog makes a very acceptable
query language. Although I think in that version it is called 'Datalog'.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datalog>

It is obviously much different than SQL. There are actually quite a few
implementations of it if you look at that wikipedia page.

The queries end up being much more declarative than anything you'd do with
SQL. Pretty much you ask the database a question, and it returns an answer
(which is awesome).

